# Paph ID?



## Forever-mango (Jul 6, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone can find me a name for this Paph. My relative lost its name and we are trying to find it online. 

















Kind regards
Stephen


----------



## emydura (Jul 6, 2010)

Looks a bit like my Paph Juliet. What do you think?

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13180&

David


----------



## Forever-mango (Jul 6, 2010)

Yes it does  Thanks for that


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm afraid it's going to look like alot of different crosses!
My first thought was it reminded me of my Varvara (fairrie x Claire de Lune).


----------



## Candace (Jul 6, 2010)

Put NOID on the tag, because all the names people will be throwing at you are simply guesses.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 6, 2010)

truth!


----------



## emydura (Jul 6, 2010)

I would have thought anything with Claire de Lune in it would have had mottled leaves. I find it hard to believe this cross could have produced that flower.

It looks to me to be an early complex hybrid. The staminode on your plant (from what I can tell) looks identical to my Juliet. Juliet is an old complex registered in 1927. I had the same problem as you with my plant. If you read my post you would find that most of the complex growers seemed to think mine was a different clone from the same cross. My plant is a rapid hardy grower and there are numerous divisions of it around. As said before, you can't be 100% certain but this one must be a show, especially as we are from the same country. I've seen a couple of other clones of Juliet and they all look pretty similar.

What is the history of your plant?

David


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 6, 2010)

emydura said:


> I would have thought anything with Claire de Lune in it would have had mottled leaves. I find it hard to believe this cross could have produced that flower......
> David


I doubt that it is Varvara, it _reminds_ me of Varvara. I got my Varvara from Ross & it has solid green leaves, plant habit is fairrie like , the leaves have more substance to them in comparison to my fairries.
I totally agree with Candace, there's no way of knowing for sure, but what the heck take a guess!


----------

